# need help with DC controller from Damien Maguire



## Serjeo (Mar 25, 2019)

Hi everyone. Sorry for my English, I am not a native speaker and use Google translate.

I have a question: someone tried to build IGBT board from Damien Maguire?

I'm trying to build his, But 1) 
there are differences between the wiring diagram and the YouTube video
cathode Diode D1 and D2 on the wiring diagram is directed to the IGBT module, on the video in the opposite direction. Anyway i can't start my IGBT`s

No +15 and -5 from DC-DC Converter , and temp is high, about 60-70 C. But if i`m try to run, just connect to psu, DC/DC module provide +17 and -6 as in datasheet , it is means module is ok.

I've checked the assembly a few times, everything is correct.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

The steering diodes can be oriented either way depending if you need faster turn on or faster turn off. Most of the time you want faster turn off and slower turn on to avoid dv/dt spikes. 



Where is your 5v power supply? the arduino in your picture will not provide enough 5v current to start up the dc dc converter. Look at the silkscreen on the pcb. You need 5v dc, ground and a 5v pwm signal.


----------



## Serjeo (Mar 25, 2019)

jackbauer said:


> Where is your 5v power supply? the arduino in your picture will not provide enough 5v current to start up the dc dc converter. Look at the silkscreen on the pcb. You need 5v dc, ground and a 5v pwm signal.


seems i understand my mistake. but stiil have some questions.
1) when pwm 8kHz signal about 0, i have "-" 3.98V between E2 (negative probe) and G2 (positive probe) terminals and dc dc converter temp is normal, just warm, . If i set pwm 4.21V, i got 1.8 between E2 (negative probe) and G2 (positive probe) terminals, dc dc converter become wherry hot (i can hold finger only couple seconds)
All materials same as in BOM list

This is normal ?


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

that is not normal. I suggest you check your build.


----------



## Serjeo (Mar 25, 2019)

jackbauer said:


> that is not normal. I suggest you check your build.


I`ll checked it 10 times. The wiring diagram is very simple, and and hard to make a mistake. 
I`ll checked PCB 10 times, 
everything
all components are new 
in any case, thank you.


----------



## Russco (Dec 23, 2008)

Serjeo said:


> I`ll checked it 10 times. The wiring diagram is very simple, and and hard to make a mistake.
> I`ll checked PCB 10 times,
> everything
> all components are new
> in any case, thank you.


New doesn't mean good. 

Work backwards and remove the DC-DC. Connect the input voltage directly to the DC-DC and measure the output voltages. Then work back to the capacitors. Then the opto/driver. Can't be that difficult.


----------



## JohannesCordier (Feb 22, 2020)

Hello Jack Bauer, can you maybe direct my to a link where i can get the parts list for the 1000 euro dc motor controller , out of desperation with the "confuser" i went out and printed all i could find on Damien Maguire's github page and got most of the parts on the schematics , PROBLEM IS : i have no value for the voltage used in the capacitors and the film snubber caps i have no volt nor capacitance value ... seeing as i do not own an osciliscope i want to build mine exactly like Damien. Plz dont hate on me if i did something stupid ,Thanks . JohannesCordier


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

Damien doesn't hang out here much because of concerns about the ownership and reliability of these forums.

You can find him on the OpenInverter.org forums.

However, he's quite busy (he posted his EV-related 'to do' list recently and it's like, 30 items long, some single items are full vehicle conversions). He encourages the community to step up as much as possible to answer the questions that they're able to.

Almost all controller and inverter efforts in the last year are now based on reusing OEM inverters and only replacing the logic boards because the inverters are pre-engineered and cheaper than building your own. Generally that means Toyota (Prius mainly) and Lexus inverters on the cheap side, Tesla on the expensive side, and I think he also has a board for Leafs.

Not sure which 1000eu controller you're talking about. One that costs 1000eu, or the one from his 1000eu EV conversion challenge?

I too struggled with the simplified BOM given on his Github. The specs are incomplete because the answers are "obvious" to anyone who understands the circuit. But, for most of us, we have no context for what that means.

Honestly, if you haven't bought any parts yet, by far the best way to go nowadays is to buy an OEM inverter for cheap (like $100-200), then buy his pre-fabbed control boards (no longer cheaper to even build them yourself), and go that way.

Since you want DC, he did have a DC Motor controller project based on the Prius inverter, seemed pretty simple. But I don't see boards for purchase there. I think it's still a work in progress. And "in progress" I don't think even means on his current big to do list.

However, the design files are available on his Github, you could just build a board yourself. It appears to be braindead simple. There's one or two other guys who've build them, so maybe you could get some support there.

https://openinverter.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=275


----------



## JohannesCordier (Feb 22, 2020)

Sir i thank you , link worked got all the info , my controller is 95% build THANKS.


----------

